# Craftsman Weedwacker won't start



## bcross (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 26.2 cc craftsman (model: 234-795511) that won't start. Fuel Lines are new, sparkplug is not new but clean, tried removing air filter and spraying starting fluid in there. Should I pour some gas straight into the cylinder? 

Haven't started this one in about a year but it did run last year OK. Actually it was a little out of adjustment last year... too much throttle would sometimes cause it to start to die and I'd have to "pump" the throttle switch to keep it going.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it has spark most likely the carb is dirty. The carbs in those are a real pain to get to but you'll need to remove it and clean it. In most cases the inlet screen is dirty. Also make sure the filter in your tank is clean.


----------

